# Skagen Watches



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

They look nice made in Denmark and can be had brand new for Â£25 on eBay but is it a quality name ?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Quality? They are okay but not for me. If you want a very slim watch then buy one.


----------



## cookdamo (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks to be style over substance.

From what I've read (Wiki) the watches are made in Hong Kong and the company is run out of Nevada US. It was started by a couple in 1992, first year turn over 800,000 out of their house, and sold in 2012 to Fossil for $225 million in cash and 150,000 Fossil share.

Not a bad effort.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Half decent looking watches.. Can be a problem cracking the crystals when you pop the back back on after a battery change.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wife has a couple of these, I thought about one for a while. Nice looking, seem decently put together, but they are pretty thin. Ok if you like that sort of thing (I've moved towards a love of big divers now).


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Think I will give it a miss cheers


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Half decent looking watches.. Can be a problem cracking the crystals when you pop the back back on after a battery change.


Indeed. The backs are a pig to get back on after a battery change. The one I had also refused to run after a battery change.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Never appealed to me. If I wanted a watch that thin and light, I would get a tattoo of a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want a Danish watch, look at Bering watches. Some re similar to Skagen, but Bering do a range of steel and ceramic watches which sell for under Â£250 . They are much better put together than Skagen


----------

